# Veg burgers



## smokin peachey (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## smokerjim (Dec 12, 2019)

Love it!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 12, 2019)

Priceless! Have to show this to my sil...we think she was adopted


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Dec 12, 2019)

100% Agree


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2019)

Now this if funny.    They say it tastes just like a regular burger.  If so then their regular burger is garbage too.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2019)

I stepped on somebody's lunch when I was deer hunting .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2019)

Oh yeah!!!!!
Gary


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 25, 2019)

Ha! That's funny! I am going to share  this with my 'VEG' body at work... I am sure he is going to love this!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2019)




----------

